# Evo 6 TME RS



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Still a long way to go but getting there!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking allwhite there matey, looks a credit to you.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely car mate and looking very nice :thumb:


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

A mighty white machine!


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

what a beauty


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Great motor


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this the Ant1 from years ago on MLR? How many Evos you had now, you had quiet a few in the 4years i was a member! looking good by the way,:thumb: cant be may 6s that aint rotten now


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

taylor8 said:


> Is this the Ant1 from years ago on MLR? How many Evos you had now, you had quiet a few in the 4years i was a member! looking good by the way,:thumb: cant be may 6s that aint rotten now


Aye that's me


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

One of my all time favourites. 
Stunning example you've got yourself as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a motor but don't envy you keeping it all white


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That is beautiful all in white - stunning buddy and a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Proper motor these. Really going up in value. Is it a import or a uk car?

Looks lovely btw..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

EVO6RSS said:


> Proper motor these. Really going up in value. Is it a import or a uk car?
> 
> Looks lovely btw..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Import only. Made around 200, then offical uk version was the Monte Carlo, only 5x of those exist.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely superb, a classic rally motor. Loving the E61 M5 Wagon too, now there's a car! Most scintillating engine I've ever driven.


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely superb, a classic rally motor. Loving the E61 M5 Wagon too, now there's a car! Most scintillating engine I've ever driven.


The M5 is the longest I have ever kept a car, usually change every 6 months. Owned 18 month now.


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

ant1 said:


> Import only. Made around 200, then offical uk version was the Monte Carlo, only 5x of those exist.


Ahh.. So it's an RS then. Proper Evo.. :thumb: Very Nice.. 

I used to own RS Sprint 001, that was done by Extreme/Ralliart UK.. Used to be very active on the MLR as well.

My RS Sprint got sold to Simon Norris who spectacularly crashed it at Castle Combe. I believe what was left, got sold to [email protected] and he built it into a new shell..

Cheers,

EVO6RSS..


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's a lovely car,one of my favs...looks very clean too.putting the decals on?

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

EVO6RSS said:


> Ahh.. So it's an RS then. Proper Evo.. :thumb: Very Nice..
> 
> I used to own RS Sprint 001, that was done by Extreme/Ralliart UK.. Used to be very active on the MLR as well.
> 
> ...


I remember that so well, he did a proper job :lol:

What you driving now than?


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

pt1 said:


> That's a lovely car,one of my favs...looks very clean too.putting the decals on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Cheers :thumb:

The RS version don't have decals


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

What a car combo - this plus the M5!


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

ant1 said:


> I remember that so well, he did a proper job :lol:
> 
> What you driving now than?


Just picked up a new mk3 focus RS.. Before that mk2 focus RS. There have been a couple of lean years whilst the kids have been growing up, I say growing up, the eldest is 5. With the price I've been paying for 2 at nursery, I could have financed a bloody Ferrari..

EVO6RSS..


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Couple of bay recent shots after a lot of work and parts.

When I got her....



Now....





Also keep an eye out for this months "Modern Classics" magazine ;-)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!

I miss my VI GSR so much, I really would sell my soul for another one.

The joys of having to buy your first house though I guess.

I'm torn between a tommi or a white IX if I get another one.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice indeed:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lovely machine, one of my bucket list cars I must say.


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks chaps, owned a few Evos but not a standard one that's for sure, funny how fashions change!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice matey.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm no Evo expert........but just for looks alone this is the epitome of what I'd like an Evo to be.
Newer variants don't even come close.
In the famous words of Mc Hammer
"YOU CAN'T TOUCH THIS!" :lol:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

:argie: LUSH! :argie:

Makes me miss my 5


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking good Ant!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunner


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

Lovely


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

I had from new 1 of the Monte Carlo special editions my biggest regret selling this car its rare and value must be going up, very basic and uncomfortable but boy did it go and handle had it remapped with autronics ecu by Mark Shead of MA developments anti lag, blitz nur spec exhaust and power engineering down pipe
Gone but not forgotten


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

plodwyn said:


> I had from new 1 of the Monte Carlo special editions my biggest regret selling this car its rare and value must be going up, very basic and uncomfortable but boy did it go and handle had it remapped with autronics ecu by Mark Shead of MA developments anti lag, blitz nur spec exhaust and power engineering down pipe
> Gone but not forgotten


1 of 5. Any idea which one it was?

One of the 5 was stolen and never recovered.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

As an ex subaru man i should obviously dislike an evo..... but there is just something about them.... an air of the darkside... lol.

Yours looks in fantastic condition, and as already said these are going up in value!

and an M5 as a daily..... you jammie ***!!!


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

evobaz said:


> 1 of 5. Any idea which one it was?
> 
> One of the 5 was stolen and never recovered.


Cant remember what number, from what I recall Ralliart UK were to commission 10 but don't think they achieved this. They had a plaque in each car but from memory cant remember if it had a number. I sold it in 2002. MLR members will know more. They were based on the TME6 RS so were virtually the base rally car ready for Gp N, but Ralliart gave it a stage 1 tune with HKS air filter and lowered but standard suspension and Recaro front seats. Ralliart UK were based in Dudley at the time a real right bunch!!


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Few more recent pics ;-)

Got loads more but these are my favourite


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cracking car and awesome pics :thumb:


----------

